# found FSW immigration frustration



## mag2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dear all, 

I believe my FSW immigration to Canada has been declined due to CAP is full. . Is there anyway or agency who would help to recruit a foreign ? Is it easy to get a work permit or employee to hire you ? Please share your experience. 

I am the mid-level management of Information technology sector. Indeed I studied in Canada very long time ago. Now I want to reunite with my family in Canada 

Appreciated your advice


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

IT is not on the FSW list anymore. I believe they took it from the list in 2010.


----------

